# ICE to EV Conversion Is Becoming More Affordable



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

ICE to electric conversion is now cheaper, only $80000


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Expect anywhere $30,000-$50,000 USD.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

electrico said:


> Expect anywhere $30,000-$50,000 USD.


It lists a disclaimer...
Plus the retail cost of materials which is usually half of labor costs


----------

